# Anyone listenin to rap?



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;qBYaBY4k08w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBYaBY4k08w[/video]

This song is BAD ASS. Anyone else listen to rap? post some songs or say somethin. Chip tha rip, Wiz, Wayne, The Game, Young joc, whatever.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 16, 2011)

rap died in the mid nineties with Biggie and Tupac..... everybody knows that!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 16, 2011)

i wouldnt call lil wayne rap, or any of the other new crap that's released...here's some rap for you to refresh your memory
[video=youtube;zQbRoTgG1c4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQbRoTgG1c4&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Sep 16, 2011)

i love rap but honestly lil waye is a poor excuse for a rapper. yeah he has some good songs but his ratio of quality:crap is bad imo. I listen to alot of oldschool stuff bc thats when rap was real. dont get wrong some new stuff is hot but rap/hiphop has taken a complete 180 from what it once was.
[video=youtube;6eu_9zjWnqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eu_9zjWnqs&feature=fvst[/video][video=youtube;hCCEQf0SL0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCCEQf0SL0U[/video][video=youtube;dZokp9VLHOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZokp9VLHOM[/video]
shit ill rock puffy be4 some new stuff
[video=youtube;aTTVkh6NX50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTTVkh6NX50[/video]
and
[video=youtube;cpo9ldQfn3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpo9ldQfn3I[/video]


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 16, 2011)

none of these are real rap either, try again!!! P. Diddy? are you for fucking real??


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gangstarr is dope though... back to my Jack Herer x Trainwreck.... cough, cough!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 16, 2011)

and if you wanna hear a real good freestyle battle check this out.
[video=youtube;galQcBqJbzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=galQcBqJbzw[/video]


----------



## sen.c (Sep 16, 2011)

A little more old school, here. Don't care to much for the rap now.

http://youtu.be/hGKR5Oe-4Oc

http://youtu.be/66Tuirx98Qk

http://youtu.be/4pzU0y1CSdk

http://youtu.be/ZIDjXG5Zvyc

http://youtu.be/1on90fICzXg

http://youtu.be/MHZfO2gAEcg

http://youtu.be/bRHT7BvEq1I

http://youtu.be/UiPbeIXZpD4

http://youtu.be/3OOPzZCkjXM


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> none of these are real rap either, try again!!! P. Diddy? are you for fucking real??


Who made you judge? And rap didn't die AT ALL. It's making huge strides this very moment. The whole "Freaknik again" idea failed. But it's not the same age, it's not just gonna happen like that. It's bringing black people together again. Pretty soon they won't be red, blue, green or yellow. They'll all be black again. And that's what it's about in the black community, that's when they are their strongest, and that's when they are most helpful in national crisis, and government crumbling. Which we are on the brink of.

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/465624-who-wealthy-who-poor-goberment.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;8u84d7nY8pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u84d7nY8pQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;CDYQmBSc5No]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYQmBSc5No&feature=fvst[/video]
[video=youtube;4FIqvW0-QXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FIqvW0-QXw[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

lol no......  How the fuck did the guy in the first video ever get a record deal? Fuck, V Nasty is on the same level of talent as that bollocks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;9t41oSMD6vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t41oSMD6vc[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;x32kPGLq1ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x32kPGLq1ag[/video]

And this is THE SHIT right here.


----------



## sen.c (Sep 16, 2011)

Rap died in the 90's this new crap is a joke.

Cube
Dre
Snoop
Ghetto Boyz
NWA
Ice-T
D.O.C.
Tupac
Biggie
Po Pimp
UGK
Spice 1
Too Short
Cypress Hill
Gangstar
Eric B and Rakim
Street Military
Scarface
Eazy-E

These are some of the Kings


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

sen.c said:


> Rap died in the 90's this new crap is a joke.
> 
> Cube
> Dre
> ...



Your SOOOOOOOOOOO confused. Yes some of the rappers you named are the best of there time. But rap is in no way dead. If it's dead, explain the rediculous amounts of money it's raking in. And the massive followings being gathered. Granted IT IS DIFFERENT. But not dead at all.


----------



## nog (Sep 16, 2011)

dont apeal to me, its just piss poor poetry


----------



## nog (Sep 16, 2011)

all that shit about West coast and East coast, sums it up really, its on the coast so it should have a sea in front of it?


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

nog said:


> all that shit about West coast and East coast, sums it up really, its on the coast so it should have a sea in front of it?


NOOOOOOOOOOO you are also confused. The best rap right now is coming from the North and the SOUTH.


----------



## sen.c (Sep 16, 2011)

It's called marketing to brain dead youth. If MTV, VH1 & BET along with the radio stations play it over and over and say it's cool then people just flock to it like moths to a flame. I listen to what moves me be it rap, Rock, country, classical and so on. Lil Wayne and all these young guys just hollaring and talking shit with a beat behind it you can't even dance to isn't rap they need to give it a new genre name.


----------



## sen.c (Sep 16, 2011)

Man someone post this one in the thread for me not rap but these guys put a hell of a show on no doubt.

http://youtu.be/ai-aLzd5imI


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

sen.c said:


> It's called marketing to brain dead youth. If MTV, VH1 & BET along with the radio stations play it over and over and say it's cool then people just flock to it like moths to a flame. I listen to what moves me be it rap, Rock, country, classical and so on. Lil Wayne and all these young guys just hollaring and talking shit with a beat behind it you can't even dance to isn't rap they need to give it a new genre name.



RAP ISN'T DONE THAT WAY.

They promote they're friends and they come up through networking in the gang community and general black/mexican community. THEN once they decide who they like, they tell the white people who to listen to. Granted some of it is just for money and it's not going any where (Diddy/Kanye), but a lot of rappers now a days are striving for a social change. JUST LIKE IN THE PAST.


CAN'T DANCE TO IT?!!?!?!?!??!!????!?????!?!?! Your just REALLL white.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 16, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> rap died in the mid nineties with Biggie and Tupac..... everybody knows that!!


Naw thats when hip hop died


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 16, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/eLtHachTueI[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

And they don't need to give it a new name. RAPPING literally means to talk about what's been going on. THAT'S WHAT THEY ARE DOING (some are fake). But they are still "rapping", and that is what it should be called. They are just singing about what they all like doing. What's wrong with singin about poppin bottles, fuckin bitches, smokin weed, and doing nothing but being a voice for your people to do all of it? It's evolved tribal shit, promote your people. Intimidate the enemy tribes, and give it a bad ass beat. It's not EXACTLY the same as it's always been. But it's not dead, in ANY way. Tupac and Biggie died, but that didn't kill shit. The movie "Colors" Damaged the community more than that.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

i say rap died in 2000 and all of music died somewhere round 2004-07 but u still got underground shit thats dope and i see some people are starting to jam it but still it aint the same cuz u got so many wannabes
[video=youtube;bH8HDOK0DHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH8HDOK0DHI[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

Who cares if there are wannabe's listen to whos words click with you. Not everything out there.


----------



## sen.c (Sep 16, 2011)

> They promote they're friends and they come up through networking in the gang community and general black/mexican community.


Really, I was a hispanic gang leader for a pretty good while and that is not how we chose our music, we just listened to what we liked and identified with what we were doing at the time. Rap has sold out for the most part to the system now with all this BS rented cars in the videos and rented jewelry and shit to make them seem all that just a big show.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

sen.c said:


> Really, I was a hispanic gang leader for a pretty good while and that is not how we chose our music, we just listened to what we liked and identified with what we were doing at the time. Rap has sold out for the most part to the system now with all this BS rented cars in the videos and rented jewelry and shit to make them seem all that just a big show.



YOU were a hispanic gang leader and can't dance to rap?

I didn't mean it's like a monitored set up system. If you weren't friends with an artist, you didn't get to be part of it.

ALOT of it is based on the REAL shit that is happening. Look up the Licoln Park Blood rap. Or Zo-Pound. There's even small documentaries anout there music being real on the hstory channel on gangland.

Alot of it IS SHOW agreed(Kanye/Diddy). But groups like YMCM are doing BIG things. And if you can't see it your stupid.
Drake gets Canadian kids support. Nikki gets the Black Womens Support. Birdmans got the oldschool fan base. Waynes got the YM era. And Wiz anf Tpain are all about that new shit. THINK.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not just about money. They know what they're doing. The cartoon FREAKNIK wasn't meant to just be for entertainment. Look up Freaknik and educate yourself. Think about what they thought would happen that spring break based on the history of the word Freaknik, Wayne even set up Dr's appointments and everything to stay out. Then went to jail the day after Freaknik came out.


----------



## lexros (Sep 16, 2011)

nog said:


> dont apeal to me, its just piss poor poetry


have you listened properly to the new jay z and kanye west album?
that is far from piss poor poetry


----------



## lexros (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOXd6BM20g
this is good stoned


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

actually now and days it is all about the money because women are prostitutes of some form and men are all johns marks toms whatever you call em


----------



## dam612 (Sep 16, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> none of these are real rap either, try again!!! P. Diddy? are you for fucking real??


i was using him to express my hate for little wayne, diddy is more of a rapper then wayne dont be hatin on badboy entertainment
and if you dont like bigpun or jada idk what your smoking/listening too


----------



## dam612 (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;GrghtXWfVYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrghtXWfVYM[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;UqDvFrlByqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqDvFrlByqs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> actually now and days it is all about the money because women are prostitutes of some form and men are all johns marks toms whatever you call em


That may be the terminology. But that is not true at all. ALL of the girls are hoes? ALL of the guys are paying for sex? No. Some of these people speak in hopes of informing. LISTEN TO THE MUSIC. Like for instance, an easily interpretable example of Wayne speaking for and to his people. 

[video=youtube;rxz3E34yQaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxz3E34yQaY[/video]

Also it's just an awesome song.


----------



## Buddingbishop (Sep 16, 2011)

method and red, nuff said


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> actually now and days it is all about the money because women are prostitutes of some form and men are all johns marks toms whatever you call em



And how in any way is can any girl/woman caught up in the "Independent Woman" idea, be considered a ho? Sayin she don't even need a man? Opposite of a ho/gold digger.


----------



## Buddingbishop (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;W3w49zHXzco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3w49zHXzco[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Sep 16, 2011)

You're sure dressing it up a lot. "Speaking for and to the people"? Rap isn't about some message or social change. Lil Wayne didn't release that record to start a revolution or to "bring together the black community", he simply wanted more money, status, and bitches.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

the only thing i got against lil wayne is that hes not true cuz he has been rappin since he was a lil kid and he switch sides more tha Benedict Arnold he is the most 2 timing person in the world i got nothing against his music tho i must admit most of his new shit is crap but the point is nobody is really being trill their is no originality its all run by companies companies looking to get paid but rap or hip hop whatever u call it started in basements at underground parties to pass the time or let people know was sup and eventually hit the streets people started battling competing to see whose better and eventually one of those cats from the streets got into a studio recorded some shit this is when some started rapping to get paid and well finally that shit that person recorded it made it to the radio which was heard from the hood to the suburbs and now everybody is rapping to get paid and pampered and their u have the birth of mainstream rap or pop rap


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 16, 2011)

lexros said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOXd6BM20g
> this is good stoned


love this track dude. currensy is nice, but gibbs is rap dude he's bout to fuckin kill the game. this is mostly louisiana rappers but if you like real gangsta rap this shits just for you

[video=youtube;pS7bd0O1znU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS7bd0O1znU[/video]
this dude is my fav one of the hardest and realist out of new orleans. dude was wanted for atleast 11 known murders...haha niggas real as fuck dudes he shouts out in his songs were interviewed on the new orleans ganglands...need i say more haha rip vl mike
[video=youtube;dW8pcUONolc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW8pcUONolc[/video]
this dude was the pac of new orleans.rip soulja slim
[video=youtube;LuSSgNPv6v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSSgNPv6v8[/video]
novakane from chi-town
[video=youtube;nnYE1Q-9eBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnYE1Q-9eBo[/video]
hurricane chris...dont go with all that halley berry and a bay bay this dude goes hard
[video=youtube;zT962jA34EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT962jA34EE[/video]
freddie gibbs dude is for reallllllll
[video=youtube;vOkFZZFhwIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOkFZZFhwIE[/video]
project pat g-shit
[video=youtube;7wKXh6T_Lcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wKXh6T_Lcs[/video]
tech and 36mafia
[video=youtube;dHmf9VxbY18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmf9VxbY18[/video]

besides them i only really listen to bun b, and jeezy that are mainstream.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> And how in any way is can any girl/woman caught up in the "Independent Woman" idea, be considered a ho? Sayin she don't even need a man? Opposite of a ho/gold digger.


notice how i said of some form which mean it doesn't have to be directly for money but something money related which by today standards is everything


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

Steve French said:


> You're sure dressing it up a lot. "Speaking for and to the people"? Rap isn't about some message or social change. Lil Wayne didn't release that record to start a revolution or to "bring together the black community", he simply wanted more money, status, and bitches.


That song was definitley written in hopes of social change. I know that album didn't come out in hopes of starting something, but they are working towards something and it's not just money. And no one that looks at what they say or what they are doing can say that's all it is. Because it's obviously bigger than that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

Steve French said:


> You're sure dressing it up a lot. "Speaking for and to the people"? Rap isn't about some message or social change. Lil Wayne didn't release that record to start a revolution or to "bring together the black community", he simply wanted more money, status, and bitches.



You don't sing a song about the pain of your community not hoping people will hear and and be like "He's right". LISTEN TO THE WHOLE SONG. And THINK.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> the only thing i got against lil wayne is that hes not true cuz he has been rappin since he was a lil kid and he switch sides more tha Benedict Arnold he is the most 2 timing person in the world i got nothing against his music tho i must admit most of his new shit is crap but the point is nobody is really being trill their is no originality its all run by companies companies looking to get paid but rap or hip hop whatever u call it started in basements at underground parties to pass the time or let people know was sup and eventually hit the streets people started battling competing to see whose better and eventually one of those cats from the streets got into a studio recorded some shit this is when some started rapping to get paid and well finally that shit that person recorded it made it to the radio which was heard from the hood to the suburbs and now everybody is rapping to get paid and pampered and their u have the birth of mainstream rap or pop rap


Not everyone is just trying to get paid. Like look as Wiz Khalifa, he is nothing without Taylor Gang. And he shows his respects to them and HOOKS THEM UP.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> notice how i said of some form which mean it doesn't have to be directly for money but something money related which by today standards is everything


They are doing it directly for money though. Just not in any form of hoish manner. They are not hoing in any way. An independant woman is about herself and her money. THAT'S IT.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Not everyone is just trying to get paid. Like look as Wiz Khalifa, he is nothing without Taylor Gang. And he shows his respects to them and HOOKS THEM UP.


but i bet he is trying to get pampered but what i mean is rap was never ment to be be marketed or sold like how they do now all the shit that is happing now with rap was predicted years ago when the sugarhill gang got started but when eazy-e came out it got back to the streets but when pac and big came out it started to get in the hands of companies and now its strictly run by companies


----------



## sen.c (Sep 16, 2011)

Good stuff from the 90's

http://youtu.be/m-IS2js72WI

http://youtu.be/c5nJu3PgCbE

http://youtu.be/TXyFYNiV-9I

http://youtu.be/_8ol5EsyM-E

http://youtu.be/ODtVrAeJ5GE

http://youtu.be/qzwfyPLZHb8

http://youtu.be/UHnZNihNemE

http://youtu.be/AsANbNz0W_c

http://youtu.be/gJ8O28oLSK8

http://youtu.be/3wuSQpiWtdU

http://youtu.be/Fz7UWu2rNNA


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> but i bet he is trying to get pampered but what i mean is rap was never ment to be be marketed or sold like how they do now all the shit that is happing now with rap was predicted years ago when the sugarhill gang got started but when eazy-e came out it got back to the streets but when pac and big came out it started to get in the hands of companies and now its strictly run by companies


Music itself was never meant to be an industry. But just because it happened doesn't mean rap is dead. All music is being treated like product.

But sometimes the big company is P Diddy, or Birdman, Or Lil Wayne. So, there's not really a big company behind it in that situation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;6wRjc2Qg-3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wRjc2Qg-3Y[/video]

All the women be at Wal mart. YA EARRR ME???


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Music itself was never meant to be an industry. But just because it happened doesn't mean rap is dead. All music is being treated like product.
> 
> But sometimes the big company is P Diddy, or Birdman, Or Lil Wayne. So, there's not really a big company behind it in that situation.


 ha u think they run the company the money runs the company so whoever is i guess u can say i sponsoring them is running that shit u dont think rappers or a record company get paid to metion a companies product in their work


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> ha u think they run the company the money runs the company so whoever is i guess u can say i sponsoring them is running that shit u dont think rappers or a record company get paid to metion a companies product in their work


Birdman sponsored Wayne. Wayne sponsors Young Money. The money has been in their hands for a generation almost.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

and who sponsored birdman and the point is what rap is today was not the intentions of those who started it rap was for people that didnt have shit to express themselves with out money now its just a way to tell people what kind of shoes you were and what u smoke and how high u are or what your favorite color is the type of hat u got on and just bullshit u like or to talk shit


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> and who sponsored birdman and the point is what rap is today was not the intentions of those who started it rap was for people that didnt have shit to express themselves with out money now its just a way to tell people what kind of shoes you were and what u smoke and how high u are or what your favorite color is the type of hat u got on and just bullshit u like or to talk shit



Ok, but change of a genre does not equate to death of a genre.


And the movie colors is what started everyone picking colors. Not rap. So that is movie medias fault, not music.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 16, 2011)

Rap's doing great imo. I don't listen to the radio, I don't consider most of that rap. Listen to Curren$y, Big Sean, J. Cole, Cyhi Da Prynce, and many more who actually still put out good music.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

first of by colors i mean any color balck yellow green purple pink i wasnt referring to gangs and i if ur talking bout underground rap bwpz i agree the underground scene is doing great and yes it is cuz rap isnt about changing its about stayin true not selling out thats why it was never even ment for it to be made money off of


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 18, 2011)

VER D said:


> first of by colors i mean any color balck yellow green purple pink i wasnt referring to gangs and i if ur talking bout underground rap bwpz i agree the underground scene is doing great and yes it is cuz rap isnt about changing its about stayin true not selling out thats why it was never even ment for it to be made money off of


EVERY KIND OF MUSIC HAS SOLD OUT.

That's true. But to Specifically target rap and call it dead? Just because music as a whole has sold out. That's not right. And rap has sold out LESS than any other genre. They bring each other up, not a record company. They are the record companies, not some wizard behind the curtains calling the shots,

So loosen your vice grip off raps nuts. Rap is fine, and growing and working towards great things in some areas.


----------



## wiimb (Sep 18, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> rap died in the mid nineties with Biggie and Tupac..... everybody knows that!!


Bollocks then dre found slim!!


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 18, 2011)

wiimb said:


> Bollocks then dre found slim!!


Booooooooooooooo


----------



## wiimb (Sep 18, 2011)

my opion pal sorry!!


----------



## mazand1982 (Sep 18, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;qBYaBY4k08w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBYaBY4k08w[/video]
> 
> This song is BAD ASS. Anyone else listen to rap? post some songs or say somethin. Chip tha rip, Wiz, Wayne, The Game, Young joc, whatever.


how do you figure this song is bad ass????...


heres some facts for you bro...


all you new kids thinking this is hard are so ignorant, lil wayne is a mumbling bitch. you know nothing of the pioneers of true hiphop back when people cared about more than money, hoes, jet planes, cristal....its truly sad. biggie,tupac,nas, gangstarr,talib kweli,ll cool j, run dmc, grandmaster flash, kool g rap, there is so many artists that put people like lil wayne, wiz kalifa, all of no limit , everyone..to shame


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 18, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> how do you figure this song is bad ass????...
> 
> 
> heres some facts for you bro...
> ...


I mainly listen to underground, such as Curren$y and a few others I've mentioned before. I must agree, that song is alright imo. You gotta put rappers in their categories, you can't compare Lil Wayne to 2Pac...Lil Wayne is a punchline rapper.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 18, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> how do you figure this song is bad ass????...
> 
> 
> heres some facts for you bro...
> ...


i was with you till you said no limit. atleast half that list would get crushed by mia x alone then if youd put magic and soulja slim in the mix....they'd have no hope besides biggie, pac and nas.


----------



## Mannie Phresh (Sep 18, 2011)

what is this rap?


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 18, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> how do you figure this song is bad ass????...
> 
> 
> heres some facts for you bro...
> ...



I like the words that are said. Don't freak out. "Mi Casa, Su Casa. My house is a ho house." Like that's bad ass. And the beat???

Like for real, I understand that there is rap with a message of community and change. But some of it's just BAD ASS. Because they got money and their like "Mayne, this shit is BAD ASS what we doin everyday." Then they go make a BAD ASS song about it. I don't think there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## VER D (Sep 18, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> EVERY KIND OF MUSIC HAS SOLD OUT.
> 
> That's true. But to Specifically target rap and call it dead? Just because music as a whole has sold out. That's not right. And rap has sold out LESS than any other genre. They bring each other up, not a record company. They are the record companies, not some wizard behind the curtains calling the shots,
> 
> So loosen your vice grip off raps nuts. Rap is fine, and growing and working towards great things in some areas.


 finnaly u see it my way every music has sold out therefor music is dead cuz it has no soul and that is underground rap your talkin bout or inde rap whatever u call it were the rappers are the record company but most of these guy act like their some big shot ceo rapper and rap has sold it out more than any type of music every time u hear a rapper say a name brand or something materialistic that them selling out rap and all of music died when everything went digital imo


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 18, 2011)

If you look back I agreed a long time ago that no music was meant to be industrialized. But that still doesn't mean rap died.

They only promote the brand after the fact of its fame to personally gain fame and recognition. And if they're really wearin the shit, what's wrong with that? They promote each other and the life style 10x as much as any brand name.

Your looking at it from an outside perspective. Your calling it dead, which means you obviously don't care to see the message or maybe you just don't hear it anymore. But it's there. Listen to that misunderstood song on page 2 or 3, and listen to the whole thing. Wayne used to get high and codiened out and call what he was writing "The History Books" Said "All Teachers ain't gonna have class that day" (No other rapper had a show or put out an album the day he put out one of the Carter albums).
It may have been the rantings of a drug crazed lunatic similar to the recent Charlie Sheen meltdown. But HE HAD A MESSAGE. A message that he personally wanted to deliver to the world with his music. It wasn't just about money and the other rappers recognized it. THEY ALL RECOGNIZED. Then Freaknik came out. Look up the word Freaknik. Think about the message they were trying to send with the Ghetto Commandments, and simply by unleashing the word Freaknik upon the stoned community(Adult Swim). And by allowing Lil Wayne to be Jesus above Snoop (who was involved) and many other rappers. They wanted everyone to look a little deeper. If you haven't seen Freaknik, or looked into the civil rights movement you should. It has A LOT to do with what's going on right now.


----------



## Bobby2times (Sep 20, 2011)

Im going to start off by saying FUCK everyone who says hip hop is dead.Do a little research before you jump to conclusions. That being said. [video=youtube;tyiO6l7gLCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyiO6l7gLCw[/video]

Edit: I semi-retract my first statement, I can agree with mainstream for the most part sucking big ole horsedick.


----------

